# New tank for sanchezi



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of my new setup for the sanchezi









I'll post some more pics when the waters cleared and the little fella has settled in (he's only been in the new tank for half an hour).
Gonna add some more plants when i get round to it :nod:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dang that background looks sweet


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

What kind of (brand) background is that? Looks great!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

It had "ekol" stamped on it, never heard of them before today.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Was the background expensive Yorkshire ? Where did you get it ? Looks very nice, wouldn't mind something like that myself.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

LOON said:


> Was the background expensive Yorkshire ? Where did you get it ? Looks very nice, wouldn't mind something like that myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it from Burleys near Santoft, 
cost me £20. And it was the only one they had in. Dont know if they'll be getting any more. I can try and find out for you








Quite a bit cheaper than a 'back-to-nature' background :laugh:


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That is cheap, i will have to have a hunt around my area for something like that. What Juwel tank you got it in ?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

LOON said:


> That is cheap, i will have to have a hunt around my area for something like that. What Juwel tank you got it in ?
> [snapback]911614[/snapback]​


Its only a juwel 60, he'll move to the 180 bowfront when the o's and pike finally move into the 450 bowfront







(got to move house 1st though)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You're the best Yorkie


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You're the best Yorkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...










wait til i've had chance to sort out the aquascaping,
this was just thrown together in a hurry to get the little fella out of the oscar tank, he's been munching on their fins , and the pikes, and the catfish' . They've all got semicircular bites out of their arse ends


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

You Suck Yorkie!

How many gallons is this tank?
Its a nice set-up so far. Better than MineS.

How much money do you got invested in your damn Tanks?
I have a Hard time Trying to buy A $3 Plant!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> You Suck Yorkie!
> 
> How many gallons is this tank?
> Its a nice set-up so far. Better than MineS.
> ...


Its only about 16 gallons i think. Not very big but should do the dirty sanchez for a short while at least.
Seen a very nice 5ft setup which will go in the bedroom nicely, just got to work on the gf again








Got to admit i spend quite a bit of cash on the setups, but if i didnt spend it, the gf would probably use the cash to buy some 'nice curtains' or something similarly girlie


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry verry nice setup and i love the background


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Its only about 16 gallons i think. Not very big but should do the dirty sanchez for a short while at least.
Seen a very nice 5ft setup which will go in the bedroom nicely, just got to work on the gf again :laugh: 
Got to admit i spend quite a bit of cash on the setups, but if i didnt spend it, the gf would probably *use the cash to buy some 'nice curtains' *or something similarly girlie








[snapback]911660[/snapback]​[/quote]
Dirty Sanchez :laugh: 
5ft tank Would Go Nice anywhere.
Curtains








Well in that Case, Keep spending it on your miniture Zoo you got going.

Oh yea, How big is Dirty? Hes a seems Small in that tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He's about 3inch and the tank is 2ft.
And the zoo is coming along fine.....7inch rhom, 3inch dirty sanchez, 7inch blue craw, 2 10inch oscars, a 9inch pike and a 4inch catfish, an Argie horned frog and the gf.
Managed to get rid of 3 cats, and my chinchilla (gizmo) died.
Dog to arrive soonish (Airedale terrier)
Working on the the gf for a 5ft tank for the bedroom and the 450 bowfront :laugh: 
just missed out on a waterdragon my mate was looking to rehome, it was his gf's and they'd split up. Stupid twonk has got back with her


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

couple more pics


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

looks like i wont be getting it then!!







the tank looks great though and as always nice pics

im going to have to have a trip out to this burleys aswell, those pics of the fish you posted a while ago were pretty impresive and that background is nice. do they have african cichlids in stock because if they do my dad will take me out to get some


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking fish. cool background.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: we need some gob shots

and that little guy looks great and so does the tank


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> looks like i wont be getting it then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry dude








Burleys is probably one of the most well presented lfs' around here, all the tanks are decorated rather than just bare. They've got a good selection, including some nice african cichlids :nod: 
def worth a visit


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> :rasp: we need some gob shots
> 
> and that little guy looks great and so does the tank
> [snapback]911881[/snapback]​


Thanks Dr Green
I've seen him yawn a couple of times, but didnt have the camera ready.
I'll work on getting some for you


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Only 20 pounds for that sweet background???? it looks awesome man, I love it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> He's about 3inch and the tank is 2ft.
> And the zoo is coming along fine.....7inch rhom, 3inch dirty sanchez, 7inch blue craw, 2 10inch oscars, a 9inch pike and a 4inch catfish, an Argie horned frog *and the gf.*
> Managed to get rid of 3 cats, and my chinchilla (gizmo) died.
> Dog to arrive soonish (Airedale terrier)
> ...











SOunds like that Yorkshire Zoo is coming Along.
Whats an Argie Frog? Big Al?
Glad to hear you got rid of the cats.








'Stupid Twonk'... Hilarious.
Whats THe Definition of that and 'Chuffed'?
CHuffed is like Excited right?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > He's about 3inch and the tank is 2ft.
> ...


Argie frog- argentinian horned frog or pacman frog -Big Al :nod:

Yup the cats have gone, i wanted to wait until the dog got here before the cats went , but hey, i cant have everything my own way
















Stupid Twonk- polite way to say he's stupid for getting back with his gf before i picked the water dragon up









chuffed- verry pleased, as in i'm well chuffed that i managed to get another fishtank into the house, before the gf could protest too much


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Argie frog- argentinian horned frog or pacman frog -Big Al :nod:
> 
> Yup the cats have gone, i wanted to wait until the dog got here before the cats went , but hey, i cant have everything my own way
> 
> ...


Big Al is the Man!








Good Stuff on the Word Meanings...
Back to the fish :laugh: 
Did you use the Flash with these shots?
The Dirty Sanchez shot is Crisp and Clear!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I've not used the flash on any of these pics, as i didnt want to freak him out, he's been in 5 different tanks in 2 days, he came out of a tank at my lfs where he was havin to hide from a 5inch fat redbelly, into a tank with a 7inch blue yabby(which tried to eat him) into a tank with a 7inch rhom(which tried to eat him) into a tank with two 10inch oscars(which he tried to eat) this is the 1st tank where he hasnt needed to watch his back








Going to the lfs for a few plants, and stopping at the local woods on the way back to get him some 'twigs'. Hopefully there will be some flash pics posted later today


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I've not used the flash on any of these pics, as i didnt want to freak him out, he's been in 5 different tanks in 2 days, he came out of a tank at my lfs where he was havin to hide from a 5inch fat redbelly, into a tank with a 7inch blue yabby(which tried to eat him) into a tank with a 7inch rhom(which tried to eat him) into a tank with two 10inch oscars(which he tried to eat) this is the 1st tank where he hasnt needed to watch his back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DamN, 5 tanks? Sounds like hes been on one those
'Finding Nemo' Expiditions.
Cant wait to see the pics of the tank with Plants and 'Twigs'.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You're the best Yorkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slurp slurp slurp!!! lol


----------

